# Reed needs your vibes please :(



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Well Reed was going from strength to strength and has been off his meds for 2 days now, I was actually going to bond him back into the group tomorrow.

That was until an hour ago, I noticed he stared looking a bit hunched and his breathing was very fast after watching a little bit longer I noticed he was turning his nose up at food again 
He has had pain relief and some gut stimulant and if he still hasn't eaten in an hour I will be giving him some recovery food.

So can he have your vibes please he has been ill for too long now :crying:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh no poor Reed, little guy is going through it atm isn't he.

Sending massive get well vibes for him as well as some noserubs. x x x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

He seemed to be doing so well too! 

Get well soon Reed. Sending vibes.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Aww big hugs for the little dude. Get well soon Reed


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

sends millions of positive vibes and love.

what exactly is it that is wrong with him?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sending oodles of positive healing Vibes! get well soon little one! x


----------



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

Oh no get better soon Reed sending positive vibes your way xxxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Get well soon Reed, you've been so brave xx


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't know Reed's story but sending lots of love and positive vibes his way!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

For anyone that doesn't know Reeds story, here is his battle so far http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/176788-my-poor-reed.html

Well we have just got back from the vets as he was practically rolling around in pain even tho he had, had pain relief.

The vet topped up his pain relief and we are booked in for x-rays tomorrow as his stomach is solid. The vet suspects a mass as it doesn't feel anything like a blockage :crying:


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh no! Poor bun. Good luck with the x-ray. At least he has a loving and competent owner to help him through it...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor boy! please pull through this


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh no! He's been so brave and doing so well.  How's he doing today?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

:crying::crying:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow-bridge/185602-my-beautiful-reed.html#post1061348484


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

:crying: I cant believe this


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

:crying: :crying:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Such a shock I was sure he was going to get better, he seemed to be improving. It just goes to show how suddenly they can go downhill.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry hun. :crying: Reed was such a beautiful bunny :crying:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss hun, huge hugs for you.

Sleep tight little man x x x


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read about Reed ...you couldn't have done any more.


----------

